# Yamaha YS928J with snowplow attachment



## The Knotty Canadian (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey there,

Here's a little project I had here this winter. I remove the snow for my house and 6 others beside me. This was made specifically to help save me time and my back. I'm not sure about older Yamaha snowblowers, but the newer ones like the one I bought only comes with serrated scraper blades. There is not way to scrape down to the surface. Now, I just know there are people who will look at this and ask themselves who in their right mind would do this to a snowblower, but as a landscaper, I'm always looking for new and efficient ways to use my tools. Here in Edmonton, Ab we keep getting small flurries and I'm keen on using this dang snowblower! So really this was just done to keep me busy! 

I started out with a 36" snow shovel, reinforced it with steel and added a small mesh greedy board. The plow attaches to a sturdy A-frame that mates to the snowblower body like the original blower housing. The plow angle is controlled using an electric 12" linear actuator, powered using the original chute direction control. The only items I payed for was the 36" shovel and linear actuator, all the metal was scrap.

Its alot of fun zipping up and down the side walk cleaning right down to the surface. Things I would change is figure out how to speed up the linear actuator. The motor draws more power than the original chute direction motor. I'd like to experiment with a trip edge plow assembly, I'd like to avoid messing up surfaces and damage to the shovel. I would also like to add a scraper blade, the shovel wears down fast. 

All in all a fun little project, let me know what you think!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i like it !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

We need an video of it in action......!!!


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

What a way to ruin a perfectly great Yamaha snowblower! Glad it's not mine. You should have used some POS old MTD or something like that. 

Having said that, it yours so have fun. Don't forget, you asked for opinions


----------



## The Knotty Canadian (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for your input! For it to be ruined would imply that I could not simply put the blower housing back on in ten minutes, which I can.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

What ever floats your boat!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The Knotty Canadian said:


> I'd like to experiment with a trip edge plow assembly, I'd like to avoid messing up surfaces and damage to the shovel. I would also like to add a scraper blade, the shovel wears down fast.


For a scraper blade, I'd use a strip of 1/4-3/8" UHMW, this won't damage any surface but I've also read that it would wear at a much slower rate than a metal scraper blade.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes I 2nd the UHMW. I have been using these snow plow shovels for years. they wear very well. I used to buy 4 of those plastic ones per year, havent bought a shovel in years now. They come in widths to 48"








As for a blade OK. But its not for me. I think pushing snow instead of blowing it is going to put alot more stress on the drive train parts . Good luck.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Did you see this post?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...yamaha-snowblower-plow-blade-attachement.html


----------

